# I got "screwed" last night



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sparkman just got some Goodyear Assurance Comfortread Touring tires. His review (albeit not much time), seems pretty good.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...assurance-comfortred-touring-tire-review.html

Edit: Patman, sorry to hear about that! I hope it all gets worked out for you!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

sucks to hear but know you know more about those shops. Patman are you looking to replace it with a more grippy, better performing, sports tire. Stick with a low rolling resistant, shreeks at any corner , better mpg tire. Or to switch to a more performance all season. when i replace im going for a sporty tires.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I have the Pure contacts. They get 2 thumbs up for sure, maybe even a 3rd thumb if I had one lol. Not sure how they would work on an Eco though. If you like the Fuel max tire then I personally would say stick with it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I just fix them myself, and save the aggravation.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a spare just in case I get caught where there is no way to get help. Week ends are really bad for things like a flat. Offering to put a spare on is a bit strange as a tyre can be plugged quite quickly, I have had it done faster than I can change a wheel. They didn't even jack the wheel up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I spent the money on a spare tire for my ECO MT. I've put spares into two ECO MTs and both have had to use them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Patman ! Now go get an Alpine Frosty and call IT a day ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my PureContacts. There's a review somewhere around here. 

You should get yourself a spare. Both flats I've had on my Cruze were quite significant ones that a pump and some slime wouldn't have fixed.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I love my PureContacts. There's a review somewhere around here.
> 
> You should get yourself a spare. Both flats I've had on my Cruze were quite significant ones that a pump and some slime wouldn't have fixed.


I have a spare in my trunk like Obermd I bought one and this would have been my first time to use. I just didn't feel like pulling it out esp. when here were places around that could have repaired. I would have used if I did not make it to the 2nd TD b4 they closed and gotten it fixed today.


----------

